
KAccTime – Virtual Time System in Linux Kernel - yarapavan
https://gitlab.com/flav.justflav/kacctime
======
yarapavan
kAccTime is a Linux Module Kernel (LKM ) that allows users to accelerate and
shift the date/time on the host. This module was developed as a dependency to
internal scheduler migration projects. The main goal is to reduce the cost and
the delay of the correction step and the validation process.

